# Top 3 WOC Style Icons: Past & Present



## sexychefva804 (Feb 13, 2008)

Since I am new to specktra, I haven't gone through every archive, so don't diss me if someone else has posted this.  
The media has begun to phase out WOC again. Granted there are some earth shaking women that we admire out there right now (Oprah, Tyra, Beyonce, Mrs. Obama), but I still need a boost in confidence. When I watch some shows, I see practically no one that I can personify.  I'd like to dedicate this thread to the ladies past and present who MADE style regardless of skin color or size.

My Three:

1. Iman: I keep her book by my bed, she is gorgeous!
2. Eartha Kit: prrrrr...the original Cat Woman....great legs
3. Rehka: arguably the best (to me) Bollywood actress (see Umrao Jaan),    close second- Aishwarya Rai


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmm, just three? Ok...

1. Lena Horne
2. Jada Pinkett Smith
3. Sophia Loren

I have many more, but I picked these three and it was REAL hard actually. I love Old Hollywood glam, so maybe Dorothy Dandrige and Josephine Baker should be up there too...Good job with listing Iman, she's fabulous
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oooh and Diana Ross!!

See? Just three is too hard lol!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmmmm....

Dorothy Dandridge for the legend

As for the current time....

Rihanna is making it rain...definitely at the top of her game
Also gotta love Jennifer Lopez, the BEST by far at looking casually fly
Also love Halle Berry.  So beautiful.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 14, 2008)

1. Josephine Baker- made it in Paris and gained the respect of a country when the US wasn't open to her.
2. Cleopatra- Civilization leader!
3. Dr. Maya Angelou- Beautiful, Intelligent and Effortless in Style

I say in your journey of style- incorporate your own. There may not be decent role-models to look to in the media but just know that the media shouldn't dictate who is beautiful.. you should.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the sophisticated look of Liya Kebede.  I love her style.  But at the same time, I love the strong look of Oluchi Onweagba and the quirkiness of Tyra Banks.  I have to say though, even though I look to Liya sylistically for most things I really admire Alek Wek.

Sorry, that's 4 and I could only think of contemporary icons.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Hmm, just three? Ok...

1. Lena Horne
2. Jada Pinkett Smith
3. Sophia Loren

I have many more, but I picked these three and it was REAL hard actually. I love Old Hollywood glam, so maybe Dorothy Dandrige and Josephine Baker should be up there too...Good job with listing Iman, she's fabulous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh and Diana Ross!!

See? Just three is too hard lol!_

 
Not picking Dorothy Dandrige was really hard for me too!!!  I love her and if I could, I would get a Carmen style pin-up tattoo of her somewhere on my body.  (I'd get Kat Von D to do it if I lived in L.A.)  Like Betty Paige, Dorothy represented that coy sexiness to Black soldiers. There were publications of her and Lena Horne that helped keep our men motivated.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_1. Josephine Baker- made it in Paris and gained the respect of a country when the US wasn't open to her.
2. Cleopatra- Civilization leader!
3. Dr. Maya Angelou- Beautiful, Intelligent and Effortless in Style

I say in your journey of style- incorporate your own. There may not be decent role-models to look to in the media but just know that the media shouldn't dictate who is beautiful.. you should._

 
ITA...I'm finding my signature style as we speak...Like the woman who has that signature shade of red lipstick, and she pulls it off everytime?  I want to be the one known for my voice, confidence, posture, grace, and some BAAAAD eye make-up application.

At the same time, we need to teach our little girls that what they see on T.V. isn't real life.  I'm sorry bout going PSA on everyone.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 14, 2008)

Style-wise for me it'd be:
1.) Michelle Obama - she reminds me Jackie O.!
2.) Nicole Richie - I'd die to have her stylist, even her maternity clothes were adorable!
3.) Halle Berry

Makeup-wise it'd be:
1.) Aishwarya Rai - don't think she's TMBWITW but yeah, a gorgeous canvas begets a good foundation!
2.) Alicia Keys - she has style and lovely makeup!
3.) Rihanna - sort of alien looking, but a gorgeous alien no less lol


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmm.. looks like I was a little confused about the style vs. makeup WOC icons... just disregard the makeup part if it's not in line with the convo.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_Hmm.. looks like I was a little confused about the style vs. makeup WOC icons... just disregard the makeup part if it's not in line with the convo._

 
Both lists are welcome,  I am talking about all WOC that we are over the moon about.  Style, make-up, business & money, whatever.... Anyone that empowers us.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 14, 2008)

Another vote for Rihanna, I need a time to come up with a proper list but she's definately representing!


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 14, 2008)

well, I'm not a WOC, but i hope you don't mind me throwing in mine!  All time number one style icon, the divine Miss Tina Turner.  Timeless beauty~


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_Style-wise for me it'd be:
1.) Michelle Obama - she reminds me Jackie O.!
2.) Nicole Richie - I'd die to have her stylist, even her maternity clothes were adorable!
3.) Halle Berry

Makeup-wise it'd be:
1.) Aishwarya Rai - don't think she's TMBWITW but yeah, a gorgeous canvas begets a good foundation!
2.) Alicia Keys - she has style and lovely makeup!
3.) Rihanna - sort of alien looking, but a gorgeous alien no less lol_

 
I thought it was just me regarding Michelle Obama.  She also reminds me of Jackie O.  She has great poise.  Her spirit is commanding, but not loud and raucous.  I love it!!


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_well, I'm not a WOC, but i hope you don't mind me throwing in mine! All time number one style icon, the divine Miss Tina Turner. Timeless beauty~_

 
I don't discriminate, Rehka makes my list and I am AA and don't understand Hindi, Sanskrit, Urdu or any of the many languages of India. I just love her style.


----------



## jazzymelanin (Feb 15, 2008)

Angela Bassett - always dressed so elegantly and love the smile
India.Arie - very comfortable in her skin
Jill Scott & Monique - holding it down for the thick misses
Dorothy Dandridge - ole school
Rihanna - new school
Beyonce - would really love to see her break out of the sex kitten mold and try a new look


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 15, 2008)

My 3 WOC Icons:
1.Aishwarya Rai -just gorgeous
2.Gabrielle Union- flawless skin and an adorable smile!
3.Cleopatra- eyes that kill

Of course you look within yourself to know what's beautiful..not these ladies, although they are gorgeous!


----------



## L281173 (Feb 15, 2008)

Diane Carroll
Alicia Keys
Aretha Franklin
Patti Labelle
Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have to add another My All Time Favorite TV Mom: Phylicia Rashad


----------



## Barbie (Feb 22, 2008)

Iman
Tracee Ellis Ross 
Rihanna


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ya'll know I have to add mine in, lol.

My top 3 would be:
1. Angela Basset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a beautiful person inside and out
2. Jennifer Hudson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she always looks great!
and last but not least
3. Tina Turner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So empowering.


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 22, 2008)

dang, this is hard hmmmmmm

1) Joesphine Baker-she rocked the short cut before Halle and toni
2) Diana Ross and Diane Carroll (tied)
3) Naomi Campbell- man she just a bad chick still working the runaway long after most of counterparts have retired

runners up : Beyonce, Halle Berry, Tracy Reese, Tracee Ellis Ross, Queen Latifah


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 22, 2008)

oh yeah and everybody yall said too


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 24, 2008)

Mrs. Ruby Dee- She looked so beautiful at the SAG Awards and in Essence magazine. I love her.

Miss Erykah Badu- This sister does her own thing and I love it.

Miss Janet Jackson- I have to show her some love.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

I have to go with Eartha Kitt. I love her style.


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 24, 2008)

1. Diana Ross (elegant and such a feminine woman)
2. Tina Turner (in my 60's I hope to look as good and move as good as she does)
3. Kelis (she is someone from my generation who I admire as a woman who is not afraid to do her thing, whether it be pink hair, lace stockings or a short black bob. I love her individuality)


I would have named Rihanna, but it wasn't until Umbrella that I started to like her style.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Mrs. Ruby Dee- She looked so beautiful at the SAG Awards and in Essence magazine. I love her.

Miss Erykah Badu- This sister does her own thing and I love it.

Miss Janet Jackson- I have to show her some love._

 
ITA with Ruby Dee. she was robbed at the Oscar's!!!  BTW, did anyone else see the Hollywood issue of Essence?  HOOOOOTTTTTT!


----------

